# Crysis beta keys are now available to all



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

[highlight][SIZE=+2]Only Subscribers keys remain![/SIZE][/highlight] 




Crysis beta keys are now available to all for free.

Go hurry and sign up

*www.fileplanet.com/promotions/crysis/beta/


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 2, 2007)

System requirements for beta are high. My system didn't pass
My system
Pentium D 2.8 Ghz
1GB RAM
Graphics - nvidia 7600 256MB
Internet - DSL


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow thanks 3rdeye!! 

@adithtya .. me also havin da same config .. evin i dint get a pass.. but clear the site cookies and select some high specs and move on!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

And choose T1 connection too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

lols.very good.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 2, 2007)

Can my 2.5yr old Rig atleast play it?
AMD 64 3200+
NVIDIA Geforce 6800 128MB AGP8x
1GB DDR400


I don't plan to buy another one till July 2008. I _did_ pay insane amount of price when I bought my current one. (My Gfx Card was 15k!)


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

The beta is Multiplayer.......Right.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

^Yeah Multiplayer


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

has crysis been released officially?
will it work on 8600GT?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> has crysis been releases officially?



Crysis will be released in 16 Nov.



> will it work on 8600GT?



Yes but don't know in which settings we are able to play(me too have 8600GT)


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Got My key.*

Got my Key.
Yipeee!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 2, 2007)

@Third Eye..thnx a lot man..i got mine!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 3, 2007)

I missed it.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 3, 2007)

Basically if one cannot upgrade the Graphic card in about one year, there seems no point in ever buying the best card that is there..
  Hoping from Mid-End to Mid-End makes best sense....


----------



## Who (Oct 3, 2007)

yup you need to select T1 i guess , i stated a very high(8800 , 2 GB+ , intel core quad) end system but i chose cable as my connection .. ....


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am downloading the beta,should finish tomorrow night.I am not downloading from fileplanet public servers cause they are very slow and i might also loose the link.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

I am too downloading the beta.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

^^I can see two indians in my peer list.
What %age have u completed??
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5715/crysismpdlde5.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

65%


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 65%


U too downloading from torrent??
What speed are u getting??
Which plan??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah torrent

256 kbps unlimited connection

Getting 19-26 kBps speed


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Yeah torrent
> 
> 256 kbps unlimited connection
> 
> Getting 19-26 kBps speed


U should finish today.Will u post the pics and info.Please do so.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes i will post the pics.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Yes i will post the pics.


Can't wait for it.
Hope it finishes quickly.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

Downloaded the beta

I am unable to play the game at decent fps.I am getting 5-15 average fps @ medium settings  and 1024X768 resolution.Even on the low settings, the game is unplayable on my system.The game visuals are awesome (everyone knows this).This game is multiplayer only.Very high settings is disabled and AA too.This game loads very fast.PC having 2 GB RAM, 8600 GTS, 3 Ghz Dual Core Processor can run this game fine @ medium settings and 1024x768 resolution

I can't say anymore becoz i haven't played it much.Here are some screenshots from the game:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20071003044503.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(1)-20071003044503.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(2)-20071003044504.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(3)-20071003044504.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(4)-20071003044504.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(5)-20071003044505.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(6)-20071003044505.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(7)-20071003044506.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(8)-20071003044506.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(9)-20071003044507.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(10)-20071003044507.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(11)-20071003044508.jpg

I will upload the video later.

Edit: I ran the game in high settings and @ 1024x768 resolution and it looks uber cool.I was getting 7-8 average fps and in riverside fps dropped to 2-3 fps.The game graphics look awesome, wonder how will it look like @ DX10 mode.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

@Third Eye
which driver's urs?

do we need a valid key from fileplanet/incrysis to play da torrent file?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

> @Third Eye
> which driver's urs?



Latest 163.71 



> do we need a valid key from fileplanet/incrysis to play da torrent file?


You will need your free fileplanet key to play the beta.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe becoz it is multiplayer version,game speed may be low coz of ur net speed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you shantanu for opening it


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 4, 2007)

@Third Eye: 3Ghz Dual core processor? Which model? is it overclocked Core 2 Duo? or a Pentium D? 

Dam! If that's the FPS you are getting then I'm boned.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

I have P4 3Ghz.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

where can i get the activation code?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> where can i get the activation code?


The key is the activation code.U need to register at fileplanet to get the key.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

i registered but they give the kry only to subscribers


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> i registered but they give the kry only to subscribers


So ur late the public beta key distribution is now closed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

what do i do now?
please help me.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2007)

eww.. no offence Third Eye .. but after looking at those hi def videos of crysis. I am a bit disappointed by your screen shots..  . too bad we cannot enjoy the game with out comprmising the quality  . I see a lot of jagged edges.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> eww.. no offence Third Eye .. but after looking at those hi def videos of crysis. I am a bit disappointed by your screen shots..  . too bad we cannot enjoy the game with out comprmising the quality  . I see a lot of jagged edges.


@charan check my thread for upcoming games.U'll be a lot more disappointed just as i was.



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> what do i do now?
> please help me.


Wait for the Single player demo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

noooooo,
k ill wait.
what avt this?
al crap?
ne noos on single player demo?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> eww.. no offence Third Eye .. but after looking at those hi def videos of crysis. I am a bit disappointed by your screen shots..  . too bad we cannot enjoy the game with out comprmising the quality  . I see a lot of jagged edges.


This is beta dude.AA and Very high settings are disabled and this is DX9 only.

@abtom: Single Player demo will be released on 26 october of this month.


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

abtm u can PM some 1 sure will help u


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

PM....but to whom?
i dont know the person who can help me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

Crysis has the same new Securom Protection which was in Bioshock.The DVD version needs internet activation once.The D2D and steam versions need every time u try to play.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

More Beta Keys available from inCrysis


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

I played crysis MP BETA with anti-aliasing turned on and guess what it looks gorgeous with 4x AA and 1024*768 on my rig.The MP Beta has a bug due to which AA is accidentally turned off.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

Did you apply any patch?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^No.U have to manually set it after u start a Multi-Player game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2007)

^Aw man why not 1280x1024 resolution?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> ^Aw man why not 1280x1024 resolution?


It sometimes slowed down even at 1024*768.I think the lowest was 20FPS.But average was 40FPS.Maybe i'll be able to run at HD after the FINAL BUILD is released.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2007)

Did you try it? I think my friend also has quite the similar config but his 8800GTS is a 320MB model & he mentioned playing it @1280x1024 with 2X AA applied with drops occurring ocassionally.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Did you try it? I think my friend also has quite the similar config but his 8800GTS is a 320MB model & he mentioned playing it @1280x1024 with 2X AA applied with drops occurring ocassionally.


No I didn't try it because of the fear as its BETA.I'll tomorrow.

Just Found that the multi-player Beta only supports 4x AA.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 6, 2007)

No 2X AA for crysis MP beta when u ste to 2X AA then AA is turned off and u hve to set 4X AA i've not yet tested 8X AA I ran with 4X AA at 1280x800 and got 30 FPS avg.I think the 2X AA problem is a bug.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey. Can someone point me to a good quality, high definition video of Crysis gameplay? Most of the videos I've seen are total garbage (quality wise). I just want to see some in game footage...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey. Can someone point me to a good quality, high definition video of Crysis gameplay? Most of the videos I've seen are total garbage (quality wise). I just want to see some in game footage...


*www.crysis-online.com/Media/Videos/hd-video.php

Guys 

I am getting good fps in Crysis Beta now. 
The reason why i was getting terrible fps was dude to dust in my system.

I cleaned my cpu througly and 

Now i get 45-60 average fps indoor and 15-25 fps outdoor @ 1024x768 resolution and medium settings.My higher fps in Crysis beta is 85-90.This problem was not in crysis beta but in other games too (SCCT, Quake 4).


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Guys
> 
> I am getting good fps in Crysis Beta now.
> The reason why i was getting terrible fps was dude to dust in my system.
> ...


If that's the case then this game's final build will perform very well on average gamer PC.But i have a doubt,the multi-player map "Shore" does not have enough vegetation,i wonder how it would perform on my PC with al the dense vegetation.I noticed that framerate dropped on my pc near the waterfall.I also found certain hiccups.Guys we are breaking the NDA.
.

Can u play with me what's ur ID.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Can u play with me what's ur ID.


My id is waspin123

but i can't play at night, you have NU plan.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> My id is waspin123
> 
> but i can't play at night, you have NU plan.


I'll add u to my buddy list when ur online.Is ur gameplay consistent with 256Kbps.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah

Some more screens of Crysis Beta in High Settings(No AA, 4X AF) and 1024x768 Resolution.

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20071006115558.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(1)-20071006115558.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(2)-20071006115559.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(3)-20071006115559.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(4)-20071006115559.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(5)-20071006115600.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(6)-20071006115600.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(7)-20071006115600.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(8)-20071006115601.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(9)-20071006115601.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1_(10)-20071006115602.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

cool Gfx,but how is the gameplay?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

Gameplay is good.


----------



## sourav (Oct 8, 2007)

i hope digit gives that :O


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nanosuit Closeup
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/1262/crysisnanosuitxu2.jpg
How We Swim In Crysis
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/1083/crysisswimzr2.jpg
Korean Guy
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/452/crysiskoreannanosuitkh1.jpg
I don't like this gun
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/2992/crysisidontlikethisgunux4.jpg


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ What are your system specs?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 8, 2007)

^^I am Harvik's brother
Me taking a ride with someone
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/9094/crysistakinarideie6.jpg

And now time for some bugs
The floating gun bug
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/9871/crysisgunbugrw0.jpg


----------

